
AWS Training and Certification Portal - happy-go-lucky
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-training-and-certification-portal/
======
brentis
The AWS solutions architects legit and well-respected. Also among the highest
paying. Can't really fake your way throug either, plus the test is cheap to
take.

~~~
branchless
Are the exams all online? How do they know it's "me"?

If they can successfully do this it's interesting because Amazon must have a
great interest in ensuring there are enough competent people to make best use
of AWS to avoid a choke-point where AWS wants to expand but the shortage of
talent raises costs.

~~~
coleca
You have to go to a testing center and show two forms of ID before you are
allowed to take the test. You are also monitored during the test and cannot
bring anything into the room. They even require you to turn in the scratch
paper and pencils they give you after the test is over.

------
someone01
I would like to add that almost all jobs related to AWS cert require some
knowledge of coding/scripting, or rather programming. If you think you can
break into a lucrative career simply by getting AWS Certified Solutions
Architect - Associate, you will probably be disappointed.

It is definitely a good path but you need a tech related degree or proof that
you can code in python/golang/etc etc before someone will off you a position.

~~~
yeukhon
You'd be suprised to find how many people become architect just having some
certifications and I have worked with a few they are horrible.

When I interview people for DevOps job I don't weigh in whether the candidate
has a cert or not. I have worked with people with and without cert. Getting a
cert is like graduting from school. Many people don't remember 90% of the
things they learned by going to lecture, they only learn 10% of the totoal
knwoledge and those 10% are the practical skills they gained from working on a
project.

Bottom line is: if you have a cert I respecr it but I expect expert answers.
What I care about for the most part is the candidate's ability to brainstorm
and explain his or her thought. as far as software engineering skill it is
nonetheless crucial (know testing etc) but a collague who can't explain system
design thoroughly is harder to work with.

I am not self-flattering but I don't have any certs yet I am capable of what
an AWS architect can do. I just need more challenging projects (do things at
bigger scale).

------
brentis
[https://aws.amazon.com/certification/certified-solutions-
arc...](https://aws.amazon.com/certification/certified-solutions-architect-
associate/)

Quote from Forbes - Tech FEB 21, 2016 @ 01:02 PM 163,469 15 Top Paying IT
Certifications In 2016: AWS Certified Solutions Architect Leads At $125K

------
kumarvvr
How useful are these certifications anyway? I am an Electrical Engineer and
have a deep interest and passion for computing. I work on various domains
(desktop apps, web apps, etc)

I am planning to shift to a career in application development. Will such a
certification allow me to get a leg in the industry?

~~~
acangiano
It's a signal. One of, hopefully, many. Personally, and I speak as someone who
interviews many people each year, I tend to care more about projects you
developed than your certifications. That said, it all adds up. So I'm not
saying don't obtain such certifications. I'm saying, obtain demonstratable
experience (e.g., through projects in your spare time) and don't count on
certifications alone. The key should be gaining experience and adding several
positive signals to your resume. For example, an active github account, open
source contributions, cutting edge languages or technologies mentioned on the
resume, interesting projects, a blog on the subject of programming, and yes
AWS certifications, are all good signals.

~~~
someone01
I definitely don't mean to put you on the spot but have you seen much
applicants over 30, or 40 year mark?

~~~
acangiano
These days, I tend to interview candidates for two type of positions:

\- interns/early career developers;

\- data scientists.

Due to the junior nature of the developer positions, we rarely see anyone
apply who is not fresh out of college or still enrolled.

For the data scientist positions, however, the average applicant is older and
I have both interviewed and hired people in their 30s and 40s.

I believe that ageism is one of the most prominent "isms" in tech, so I try to
do my part to prevent its continuation.

------
jupiter90000
I'd prefer someone who has implemented and supported apps that use AWS daily
to actually do work than someone who passed a cert test. That said, a
candidate having both that experience and the cert might be a little better.

------
lowglow
Is this the modern CCNA/CCNP/CCIE Cisco Certs? Anyone have those? How did it
help/impact you?

~~~
tbrock
I had a CCNA, it helped me zero (maybe hurt me in the long run).

In my experience interviewers for software engineering positions at large
companies view certifications as a negative signal.

~~~
alexchantavy
>view certifications as a negative signal

I wonder why that is; maybe because they associate certs with IT-specialists
vs developers​?

Although now that many companies are going "devops", maybe IT certs in
addition to a development background could be a positive signal.

~~~
jpgvm
It's not just that they are associated with people that can't code. Though
that is definitely part of it.

It's mostly that they are associated with a style of building systems that is
considered antiquated, expensive and closed minded.

This stems from a few things but I imagine the VC* (VMWare) and CISSP are
probably the 2 that have contributed most to this mindset. CCN* (Cisco) could
also be considered a problem but less so.

